# Grill on a SVS PB13 Ultra



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

On the PB13 Ultra that I have I still have the cloth grill, I like the looks of the metal grill that is now available for it. Is this something I can get from SVS? and at what cost?


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

tonyvdb,

Email [email protected] and ask them directly. That's the kind of thing only they will know, and they answer emails very quickly.

-Robb


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

please come back and let us know how much.... I love the look of those metal grills... Very pretty...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, Its $65 including shipping to me so it will have to wait for now.


----------

